# Do these seams require filling, or not?



## Tropical Goat (Jan 30, 2011)

I've started the unenviable process of replacing the rear window/trunk filler panel on my 67...Now then...the seams where the panel butts up with the sail panels, were filled and rounded off, to match the rounded lower corners of the bright window trim.
Not long ago I spotted another 67 done with the seams visible, and it seemed a little strange, as there was a gap at the curve of the window trim...so...to fill or not to fill...that is the question!


----------



## Tropical Goat (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's a visual of the seam I'm refering to


----------



## Tropical Goat (Jan 30, 2011)

Oops!..here it is.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I am completely in the dark on this one. However, most panels are spot welded and there most likely would have been a seam - obviously.

So, I wonder if the factory may have slapped a little lead in that seam like they did on the quarter panel/roof joint. If it were me, I would want to seal the seam just to ensure no water could seep down in there and rust. I would probably go with some body filler, and sand it down below where the 2 pieces join so you could see the joint, not make it perfectly smooth - unless it gets covered up by a trim piece or vinyl top - in which case I would probably use some JB Weld epoxy to seal it.

Hopefully another member will jump in and help you out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tropical Goat (Jan 30, 2011)

Your train of logic sounds right on the money...that's how I'm gonna go about it.
And after removing all the "mud" from my seams I found that the bottoms of the sail panels actually do have a little curve that follows the window trim curvature. So it really doesn't require any extra filling to look right.
...thanks for the input,...I'm back on track now!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes there should be a slight "troth/groove" at the base of the sail. It was sealed but the seam is not to be smoothed over. 
This directs water to the deck-lid gutter and off the car. Even though the rear window channel is a poor design this groove should be there.


----------

